# Cleaning Station



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

I never have a shortage of ideas .... it's just that not too often does one really work out. Well, I hit paydirt yesterday.

I got one of those $80 stand-alone 'parts washers.' You know, the sort of thing you see in the back of a mechanics' shop. The difference is, I use this one for painting clean-up.

I fill it with water, and add some 'radiator treatment' as a rust inhibitor. Instead of cleaning brushes, etc., in a sink, or with a garden hose, I do it in the parts cleaner. When cleaning the sprayer, I spray right into the parts washer.

It works well enough that I wonder why I waited so long to try it. You don't need nearly as much water to clean your stuff, the mess is better contained, and you can locate it near where you are painting. Empty, the thing is quite lightweight.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

sounds plausible.... :thumbup:


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

We used to apply so much oil based product (BM Impervo) that we got a 55 gallon drum, put a spigot in at the bottom. when we would wash tools and such we would pour it all in that drum. After a bit later all the oil would raise to the top and we could recycle the good spirits from it.

Saved tons! :thumbup:


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Where would I put it ? I have no room in my van .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Where would I put it ? I have no room in my van .


Get a bigger van,


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Where would I put it ? I have no room in my van .


When we had nowhere to keep it on a job we would just bring back all the wash outs back to the yard where we kept the equip and toss it in the drum there and then crank off several gallons for the new day.


----------

